# Art Conductor 5.5 is out



## babylonwaves (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

*Art Conductor 5* is out - the most complete collection of Logic Articulation Sets and Cubase Expression Maps in this part of the galaxy. ... Seriously, I've checked!

The new version adds over 800 templates for over 50 commercial orchestra libraries.

All articulations are sorted alphabetically and common key switches have been used cross the *3200 templates* included. In other words, different libraries from different manufacturers can be controlled in the most similar fashion possible.

In total, Art Conductor supports *188 libraries* from manufacturers including Spitfire, VSL, 8Dio, EastWest, Orchestral Tools, Cinematic Studio, Heavyocity and Strezov.

Art Conductor for Cubase Expression Maps: https://www.babylonwaves.com/expression-maps/
Art Conductor for Logic Articulation Sets: https://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/

Existing Art Conductor 3/4 owners can upgrade with special discount of 50% (don't wait to long, the discount expires on 1st of March 2019). Check your inbox, you probably have an email with a discount code from me.

If you've bought Art Conductor on December 1st 2018 or later, you'll get the update for free 

*8dio:*
Accoustic Grand Ensembles 1
Accoustic Grand Ensembles 2
Adagio
Agitato Grandiose Ensemble and Divisi Cellos
Agitato Grandiose Ensemble and Divisi Violas
Agitato Grandiose Ensemble and Divisi Violins
Agitato Legato Arpeggio
Agitato Sordino Strings
Anthology
Cage Brass
Cage Strings
Cage Winds
Case Solo Strings
Century Ostinato
Claire Flute Virtuoso
Insolidus
Lacrimosa
Majestica
Silka Choir
Symphonic Shadows

*Audiobro:*
Genesis
LASS

*Best Service:*
Ethno World 5
Ethno World 6
Shevannai

*Chris Hein:*
Ensemble Strings
Guitars
Horns 1-4
Winds 1-4
Solo Strings
Solo Violin

*Cinematic Studio:*
Cinematic Strings
Cinematic Strings 2
Brass
Studio Strings
Studio Strings Solo

*Cinesamples:*
CineBrass 12 Horns
CineBrass Bundle
CineStrings Core
CineStrings Solo
CineWinds Bundle

*East West Composer Cloud:*
Voices Of Passion
56 Strat
Drum n Bass
Ghostwriter
Gypsy
Hollywood Brass Gold
Hollywood Cello Solo Gold
Hollywood Harp Gold
Hollywood Strings Gold
Hollywood Violin Solo Gold
Hollywood Woodwinds Gold
Ministry Of Rock
Ministry of Rock 2
Ra
Silk
Solo Violin
Symphonic Adventures
Symphonic Brass Gold
Symphonic Choirs Gold
Symphonic Strings Gold
Symphonic Woodwinds Gold
The Dark Side

*Embertone:*
Blakus Cello
Chapman Trumpet and Tuba
Friedlander Violin
Joshua Bell Violin

*Fluffy Audio:*
Dominus
John Diamanti Fox Solo Clarinet
Rinascimento
Stefania Maratti Solo Flute
Trio Broz Solo Viola and Cello

*Harmonic Subtones:*
Emotional Cello
Emotional Violin

*Heavyocity:*
FORZO
NOVO
NOVO Pack 2 Rhythmic Textures
NOVO Pack 3 Synthetic Strings

*Impact Soundworks:*
Bravura Scoring Brass
Guzheng
Koron
Rhapsody
Shreddage
Ventus

*Kirk Hunter:*
Concert Strings 2
Concert Strings 3
Studio Symphony Orchestra Diamond

*Musical Sampling:*
Adventure Brass
Trailer Brass
Trailer Strings

*Native Instruments:*
Electric Sunburst
Factory Library K11
Session Horns Pro
Session Strings 2 Pro
Symphonic Essentials
Symphony Series Brass Ensemble
Symphony Series Brass Solo
Symphony Series String Ensemble
Symphony Series Woodwind Ensembles
Symphony Series Woodwind Solo

*Orchestral Tools:*
Berlin Brass
Berlin Brass Exp French Horn FX
Berlin Percussion
Berlin Percussion Exp Timpani
Berlin Strings
Berlin Strings Exp Effects
Berlin Strings Exp First Chairs
Berlin Strings Exp Special Bows
Berlin Woods
Berlin Woods Exp B
Inspire 1
Inspire 2
Metropolis Ark 1
Metropolis Ark 2
Metropolis Ark 3
Orchestra String Runs 2
Soloist

*ProjectSam:*
Concert Harp
Orchestra Brass Classic
Symphobia 1
Symphobia 2
Symphobia 3

*Red Room Audio:*
Palette Orchestra FX
Palette Runs and Arps
Palette Symphonic Sketchpad

*Soundiron:*
Elysium Harp
Hyperion Strings Micro
Mars Choir
Mercury Boys Choir
Requiem Light
Venus Choir

*Spitfire Audio:*
Albion Iceni
Albion Loegria
Albion One
Albion Tundra
Alternative Solo Strings
Bernard Herrmann
BML Brass
BML Mural
BML Phalanx
BML Sable
BML Winds
British Drama Toolkit
Chamber Strings
Hans Zimmer Strings
Igneous Electric Cello
LCO Strings
Masse
Orchestral Swarm
Orstphone
SaccoQuartet
Skaila Kanga Harp
Solo Strings
Studio Brass Pro
Studio Strings Pro
Symphonic Brass
Symphonic Strings
Symphonic Wood

*Strezov Sampling: *
Afflatus Chapter 1 Strings
Arva Choir
Copernicus Strings
Frenja Choir
Storm Choir 2
Wotan Choir

*Viennna Symphony Library:*
Orchestra Cube (A-Strings, B-Woodwinds, C-Brass, D-Percussion)
Epic Orchestra
Special Edition VI Inspirational Presets
Special Edition VI Presets
Special Edition VIPRO2

*Others:*
Aria Sounds Aurora Choir
Aria Sounds London Symphonic Strings
Auddict Brass and Winds
Auddict United Strings Of Europe Violin
Audict Woodwinds
Audio Imperia Jaeger
Light and Sound Chamber Strings
Prominy V-Metal
Sonuscore Mallet FLux
Sonuscore The Orchestra
Versilian Studio Chamber Orchestra 2 Pro
Versilian Studio Chamber Orchestra 2 Standard
Versilian Studios Dan Tranh
Versilian Studios Etherealwinds-Harp
Vir2 Aeris Choir


All the best, Marc


----------



## stixman (Jan 15, 2019)

I wasn’t aware when I purchased these that I would be locked out of updates....


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 15, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> *Art Conductor 5* is out - the most complete collection of Logic Articulation Sets and Cubase Expression Maps in this part of the galaxy. ... Seriously, I've checked!
> 
> ...



May I make a little clarification about the library list posted : Eduardo Tarilonte did not produce Ethno World 5 nor version 6 but Marcel Barsotti did and the library is distributed by Best Service... I also would like to say that Art Conductor is a great and useful package and will upgrade very soon. Cheers, Max T.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 15, 2019)

Massimo said:


> May I make a little clarification about the library list posted : Eduardo Tarilonte did not produce Ethno World 5 nor version 6 but Marcel Barsotti did and the library is distributed by Best Service... I also would like to say that Art Conductor is a great and useful package and will upgrade very soon. Cheers, Max T.


Thanks. So I guess it would be better to list the library under Best Service instead? I'll change that.


----------



## Sami (Jan 15, 2019)

stixman said:


> I wasn’t aware when I purchased these that I would be locked out of updates....


He provided several updates for free over the last year and the price is truly very fair for what you are getting.


----------



## stixman (Jan 15, 2019)

I was not AWARE that i would have to pay more! I’ve only had it 5 months.


----------



## Bear Market (Jan 15, 2019)

Sami said:


> He provided several updates for free over the last year and the price is truly very fair for what you are getting.



I second this. I'll gladly pay a small update fee rather than programming my own articulation sets for all those new libraries.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2019)

stixman said:


> I was not AWARE that i would have to pay more! I’ve only had it 5 months.



It happens, but as a general rule, all software with an iterative number cost money to upgrade to the next installment. It's a useful fact to internalize.


----------



## stixman (Jan 15, 2019)

ive only been buying software for 20 years so thanks for the this info...anyway....I think this should be clearly stated! all I want is the Forzo expression map but I will have to pay for one map......I do like art conductor... just came as a surprise which is why I posted...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 16, 2019)

stixman said:


> all I want is the Forzo


maybe Santa's does a few more rounds to cool the slate down ...


----------



## Sami (Jan 16, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> maybe Santa's does a few more rounds to cool the slate down ...


Hey @babylonwaves I own both expression maps and logic but only got one discount code. Is that expected behavior or did my email screw up? Thanks! S


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 16, 2019)

Sami said:


> Hey @babylonwaves I own both expression maps and logic but only got one discount code. Is that expected behavior or did my email screw up? Thanks! S



Yeah I also only got one discount code for the Articulations Sets even though I own both.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 17, 2019)

Are crossgrades possible? My discount code wouldn't work for the v5 Cubase Maps (I have v4 Logic Sets but I'm using Cubase 10 more these days).


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 17, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> Are crossgrades possible? My discount code wouldn't work for the v5 Cubase Maps (I have v4 Logic Sets but I'm using Cubase 10 more these days).



I have the same question actually.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 18, 2019)

@Sami, @garyhiebner, @Virtuoso, @Chris Hurst 
sorry for the hassle. GDPR makes sending out newsletters a bit more complicated. as it turns out, owners who have the cubase and logic version need to opt in for the update newsletter twice (once for each product). I can do that for you, simply contact me through my website and let me know your name and email address. i'll get you the missing discount codes as soon as I can. If you're interested in a crossgrade, also contact me and we work something out.

Let me just add some general info on updates. Since May last year I cannot simply email every purchaser without his consent. There's a box you need to tick while purchasing Art Conductor but I guess some don't see the box or don't understand that they'll not get updates with additional templates from me if they don't opt in. It's easy to change for me, just send me an email with your purchase details.


----------



## Sami (Jan 18, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> @Sami, @garyhiebner, @Virtuoso, @Chris Hurst
> sorry for the hassle. GDPR makes sending out newsletters a bit more complicated. as it turns out, owners who have the cubase and logic version need to opt in for the update newsletter twice (once for each product). I can do that for you, simply contact me through my website and let me know your name and email address. i'll get you the missing discount codes as soon as I can. If you're interested in a crossgrade, also contact me and we work something out.
> 
> Let me just add some general info on updates. Since May last year I cannot simply email every purchaser without his consent. There's a box you need to tick while purchasing Art Conductor but I guess some don't see the box or don't understand that they'll not get updates with additional templates from me if they don't opt in. It's easy to change for me, just send me an email with your purchase details.


Thank you and sorry for the hassle


----------



## I like music (Jan 18, 2019)

I was about to buy, when I saw on another thread that I started, that Expression Maps are only available for Cubase Pro. What a pain! Well, one day I might upgrade and then I'll be straight on this!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 19, 2019)

I like music said:


> I was about to buy, when I saw on another thread that I started, that Expression Maps are only available for Cubase Pro. What a pain! Well, one day I might upgrade and then I'll be straight on this!


thanks for pointing this out, i'll add it to the documentation - didn't know that, i never had a "light" version of cubase


----------



## I like music (Jan 19, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> thanks for pointing this out, i'll add it to the documentation - didn't know that, i never had a "light" version of cubase



Thanks. I actually don't _know _for certain, if Expression Maps can or cannot be used on Artist/Elements version of Cubase, as my machine is currently in storage so I can't test it myself. If someone could chime in to confirm, that would be very helpful!


----------



## ChristianM (Jan 19, 2019)

EastWest Hollywood Diamond ?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 20, 2019)

ChristianM said:


> EastWest Hollywood Diamond ?


@ChristianM - only Gold. According to EW, the differences to Diamond as for key switchable patches are minimal.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jan 20, 2019)

ChristianM said:


> EastWest Hollywood Diamond ?


+1


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jan 20, 2019)

I like music said:


> Thanks. I actually don't _know _for certain, if Expression Maps can or cannot be used on Artist/Elements version of Cubase, as my machine is currently in storage so I can't test it myself. If someone could chime in to confirm, that would be very helpful!


Referring to Compare the Versions of Cubase expression maps are availabe in Cubase pro only.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 31, 2019)

hey guys,

we've released a free service update for Art Conductor 5. it contains bug fixes for VSL library templates and also loads of small refinements for many other templates.
Version 5 owners have received a notification mail with a download link.

If somebody hasn't, please get in touch through the form on our website: http://www.babylonwaves.com

Have a good one!


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 8, 2019)

For those who're interested in learning more about expression maps, here's a nice tutorial:


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 13, 2019)

Professional Composers did a new review: https://professionalcomposers.com/articulation-sets-for-logic-pro-x-art-conductor/


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's a new video by professionalcomposers.com - it's 10 minute walkthrough which gives you a great overview on how things work in Logic 10.4.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 25, 2019)

So, 4 more days and the 50% discount offer for Art Conductor 4 owners is over. If you haven't received your voucher code, please get in touch with me and I'll help you out


----------



## Garlu (Feb 25, 2019)

Just emailed... having trouble with my discount code. Thanks!


----------



## 5Lives (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there a discount for Logic set owners to get to Cubase maps? I might switch DAWs.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 26, 2019)

Would also be interested in this...



5Lives said:


> Is there a discount for Logic set owners to get to Cubase maps? I might switch DAWs.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 26, 2019)

@5Lives @Soundhound - send me a PM or contact me through our website. i'll look into your buying history to make you an offer. there is no general discount for a cross grade.


----------



## KallumS (Feb 27, 2019)

@babylonwaves finally got around to using these, awesome to have articulation sets for every single library in my collection.

One strange thing though - I'm using Emotional Violin and Emotional Cello in a project, the Cello's articulation sets are working perfectly however the main Emotional Violin patch doesn't seem to load, I have to use the Intimate Violin articulation set which has a couple of things named differently.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 27, 2019)

KallumS said:


> One strange thing though - I'm using Emotional Violin and Emotional Cello in a project, the Cello's articulation sets are working perfectly however the main Emotional Violin patch doesn't seem to load, I have to use the Intimate Violin articulation set which has a couple of things named differently.


hey @KallumS - send me a mail and i'll reply with an update, i've fixed it already. sorry for that!


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey guys,
we've just released version 5.1 - The update adds support for the following libraries and is free of charge for existing Art Conductor 5 owners:

Audio Imperia Talos Low Brass and Horns
Best Service Ethno World 6 Voices
Heavyocity NOVO Essentials
Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 4
Sonic Scores Amadeus
Spitfire Studio Brass
Spitfire Studio Strings
Spitfire Studio Woodwinds
Spitfire Studio Woodwinds Pro
Vir2 MOJO 2

In case you own version 5 and you haven't received an email now, please contact us through the support form on our website.

Enjoy!


----------



## Denkii (Apr 30, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> It happens, but as a general rule, all software with an iterative number cost money to upgrade to the next installment. It's a useful fact to internalize.


Just like FL Studio.
Wait...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 9, 2019)

Just grabbed Cubase 10 Pro with the current sale.

AC looks pretty good.

Covers a majority of my libraries.

Like the direction and attribute thing, if i understand it correctly.

Just installed C10Pro today.

What's the general opinion of this?


----------



## thomasjdev (May 9, 2019)

I'm sure there are others more experienced that might comment, but as someone new learning Cubase it was money well spent (and then some) to have a consistent set of expression maps to use the various libraries.

I started trying to make my own but it is certainly a time consuming task and found that the couple maps I made were half-baked at best.

So technically you could do all this all on your own, but for me the time I saved by forking over a little $ was well worth it to focus on playing / learning the ins/outs of cubase and not creating maps


----------



## stixman (May 9, 2019)

Time saver if you have many libraries.


----------



## arvfur (May 10, 2019)

Question about these Expression maps w Cubase:
Does it use UACC with "Attribute" for the Spitfire ones? (As opposed to Key Switch w/ "Direction"?)


----------



## emasters (May 10, 2019)

arvfur said:


> Question about these Expression maps w Cubase:
> Does it use UACC with "Attribute" for the Spitfire ones? (As opposed to Key Switch w/ "Direction"?)



There are two different expression maps for each instrument - one being all set to Attribute, one being all set to Direction. I have used the Direction expression maps, which works fine for my workflow. If one wants a mix, it would be easy to go into the Expression Map editor and change to taste. I use UACC KS, and it works fine with the Spitfire libraries.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

we have a new update out. Added Orchestral Tools Time Macro / Glory Days and Woodwinds Revived to the collection of templates. Also we have rewritten the Cinematic Strings/Brass templates and you can now control legato (and con sordino if applicable). There are tons of little improvements to existing libs and it is a free update to Art Conductor 5 users. Owners should have an email by now, if you missed it, please get in touch through our website as always.

Happy Thursday !


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 13, 2019)

Knomes said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to ask some questions:
> - Does the program also work with Hollywood orchestra Diamond?
> - I see on the site that 2 Fluffy audio woodwinds (clarinet and flute) are supported, do you plan to add the other two?
> ...



The difference in between Gold and Diamond is relatively little in terms of key switches. It will work but there will be a small fraction of missing key switches in some instruments. Art Conductor supports the entire EW Composer Cloud from 2018:

EW 56 Strat
EW Drum n Bass
EW Ghostwriter
EW Gypsy
EW Hollywood Brass Gold
EW Hollywood Cello Solo Gold
EW Hollywood Harp Gold
EW Hollywood Strings Gold
EW Hollywood Violin Solo Gold
EW Hollywood Woodwinds Gold
EW Ministry Of Rock
EW Ministry of Rock 2
EW Ra
EW Silk
EW Solo Violin
EW Symphonic Adventures
EW Symphonic Brass Gold
EW Symphonic Choirs Gold
EW Symphonic Strings Gold
EW Symphonic Woodwinds Gold
EW The Dark Side
EW Voices Of Passion

With "Hollywood Orchestra" I mean Hollywood Brass Gold etc.

We currently support Dominos, Rinascimento, Solo Viola and Cell as well as the mentioned solo woods from Fluffy Cloud. The price is 48,99 by now and includes all updates for the year.

hope that helps


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm on Logic 10.4.5 and noticed the v3 scripts for CSS keep turning off advanced legato (reverting to standard legato) - is that by design? Anyway to retain advanced legato?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 18, 2019)

here's hoping one day studio one will support expression maps. making macros to do the same is time consuming...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 19, 2019)

5Lives said:


> I'm on Logic 10.4.5 and noticed the v3 scripts for CSS keep turning off advanced legato (reverting to standard legato) - is that by design? Anyway to retain advanced legato?


@5Lives good point. I think I know how I can improve this. send me an email, please.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Yes, it was disappointing to see 4.5 didn't add this much requested feature.
> 
> However, the drum editor provides a pretty good alternative.
> 
> ...




This has been the trade off. For a while I used the drum maps too for keyswitches. it was fine, but ultimately was more of a headache since the new drum map does not display note length. Thats why I recently decided to side step the whole thing and create a macrogroup for different libraries. the macro is set to copy the selected note, then transpose it to the keyswitch (for example if legato, C-2), then humanizes the position forward, and then pastes the original note back to its original position. Since it happens instantly, it just appears as though a keyswitch note was automatically generated when you select the macro "legato". It works well, but it is time consuming to make them for every library and articulation. I've done it for about 15 different libraries now, so it functions a lot like art conductor for logic in result, but it would be great if expression maps were there in S1 because it wouldn't need to be keyswitches, and I could utilize the large library art conductor already has.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> The macro thing sounds interesting, but why would you need to see the note length when using key switches? I assume most are otherwise using latch mode and type=direction in Cubase. In that case, note length doesn't seem that relevant.
> 
> If you set the Midi piano / drum editor to follow events, then your "normal" notes also appear right above in the arrangement track. Plus one can always select multiple tracks. So you can't easily get lost so to say when looking at your key-switches in the drum-editor...
> 
> ...



In most cases it hasn't been a problem, but when doing things with guitar instruments, or some solo strings like Emotional Cello and Violin, that have keyswitches for the endings of notes, it can be a bit problematic to not see note length. I still use drum maps for some instruments that better suit it, but no doubt something like art conductor is the ideal.

(here's the keyswitch macro in action)


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 19, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Thank you for the video chocobitz825.
> 
> The issue with the macro's, if I see it correctly, is that you don't have an overall picture of all key-switches in use.
> 
> ...




I believe it could, and that would probably sort out a fair number of issues for orchestral libraries in kontakt, but wouldn't work with non-kontakt based libraries, like some of the spitfire ones.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 19, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Wishful thinking? Perhaps Babylonwaves can chime in?


@Robert Kooijman can you please open a new thread with all this? it has nothing to do with what we offer. we're open to support additional platforms but the first step that needs to be done is by the people who make the platform ...


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jun 19, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> @Robert Kooijman can you please open a new thread with all this? it has nothing to do with what we offer. we're open to support additional platforms but the first step that needs to be done is by the people who make the platform ...



Sure, no problem. Moved to the Your DAW forum: "Articulation Switching in Studio One" https://vi-control.net/community/threads/articulation-switching-in-studio-one.83127/


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey everybody,

Art Conductor 5.3 is out and here are the news. Owners got their update emails already, if you haven't contact me and i'll help you out.


All changes and addition in Art Conductor 5.3:

ADD: Best Service The Orchestra Complete
ADD: Best Service TO Strings Of Winter
ADD: Red Room Audio Blue Grass Fiddle
ADD: Red Room Audio Celtic Fiddle
ADD: Red Room Audio Palette Melodics
ADD: Project Sam Swing More
ADD: Spitfire Hans Zimmer Percussion
ADD: Spitfire Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro

FIX: Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings: non conform UACCKS on C-1
FIX: Cinematic Studio Strings: Option for less articulation (“no CS switching”) for cubase users
FIX: Cinematic Studio Strings Solo: Option for less articulation (“no CS switching”) for cubase users
FIX: NI Symphony Series Brass Ensemble: Update to v1.1 instruments (Articulations adjusted)
FIX: NI Symphony Series Brass Solo: Update to v1.1 instruments (Articulations adjusted)
FIX: NI Symphony Series Woodwinds Ensemble: Update to v1.1 instruments (Articulations adjusted)
FIX: NI Symphony Series Woodwinds Solo: Update to v1.1 instruments (Articulations adjusted)
FIX: NI Symphony Series Strings Ensemble: Update to v1.1 instruments (Articulations adjusted)
FIX: EastWest RA: Missing instruments included
FIX: EastWest Silk: Missing instruments included
FIX: 8dio Majetica String Legato was missing

As always, if you miss a library let me know!

All the best, Marc


----------



## STec (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Just a quick question, is the cinematic studio strings update backward compatible? In other words, will my past projects still work correctly if I update with this new set of articulations? Considering that the articulations of css has been redone.

Thanks!


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 12, 2019)

STec said:


> Thanks for the update! Just a quick question, is the cinematic studio strings update backward compatible? In other words, will my past projects still work correctly if I update with this new set of articulations? Considering that the articulations of css has been redone.



no, that won't work in this particular case. i'd use the new CSS templates in new projects only.


----------



## cpaf (Aug 12, 2019)

Ohhh damn, just spend time adjusting all the ni stuff and now you do it instead - otherwise enjoying art conductor!


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 3, 2019)

hi guys,

we've just released a bug fix update. for owners of Art Conductor 5: as always, if you didn't get your update newsletter - contact me and i'll help you out. users of v5.3.0 Spitfire templates really should update, sorry for the hassle!

FIX: Metropolis Ark 1 Low Strings have wrong articulations
FIX: Metropolis Ark 2 Typos
FIX: Metropolis Ark 4 choirs defined as FX library type
FIX: OT Berlin Strings First Chair: Bass is missing articulations
FIX: Spitfire Symphonic Strings: Added Runs from Legato Legacy Patches
FIX: Spitfire HZ Strings - Basses 24 All In One missing
FIX: Spitfire Studio Brass - Naming slightly changed
FIX: Spitfire Studio Woodwinds - Naming slightly changed
FIX: Spitfire Studio Strings - Naming slightly changed
FIX: Spitfire Symphonic Woods - broken and repaired
FIX: General issue with all Spitfire templates introduced in 5.3.0

best, marc


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 3, 2019)

In the email, it states 9 new librairies added. What are they?


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 3, 2019)

@Braveheart - doh, sorry. copy/paste error on my behalf in the cubase version of the newsletter. this is a bug fix update only. thanks for pointing this out ...


----------



## Henk (Sep 23, 2019)

great ， i will owner it


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey guys,

good news for all those who already contacted me waiting. Art Conductor 5.4 is out and supports the new *Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra* library.

Owners have received their download links. If you haven't, as always, get in touch through the webform on our site.






Best, marc


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks a lot Marc for your continuous dedication, improvements and addition to Art Conductor!

Kind regards, Max T.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 27, 2019)

Great product! Buying today.

As you've added so many libraries since you started this post, people can check out the list of total supported libraries you have *HERE* (although it's missing The Orchestra Complete and Strings of Winter)

I wonder if you might want to create a poll on this forum where people could vote for the libraries they would like most to see included in the future.

For my part, as you have included "Swing More!" I would love to see "Swing!" too, as they are essentially two parts of one library. Following the same logic, "Time Micro" and Sonuscore's new "Elysion."

Plus, I'd love it if you could consider Strezov's "Balkan Ethnic Orchestra," and some UVI Workstation libraries, like Virharmonic's Bohemian Violin and Cello and UVI's "World Suite."

Anyway, thanks for making this!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Oct 27, 2019)

I thought I read that Virharmonic's Bohemian Violin wasn't included because it wasn't really a "key switching" instrument. But I think there are some (like re-bowing) that would be incredibly helpful in this.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 31, 2019)

@TigerTheFrog Orchestra Complete and Strings Of Winter are available. As for Swing More, I didn't really find Key Switches in this library. You can do things with the mod wheel but I try to avoid programming templates for those occasions because that wouldn't work on a per note basis. Elysion from what I was able to find out, doesn't have KS either.

You can poll for what's missing but please understand: what I'm doing doesn't make me so rich that I can simply buy every library I want to support. Would be great, but that's a long road ...

And thanks for the kind words


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 31, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> @TigerTheFrog Orchestra Complete and Strings Of Winter are available. As for Swing More, I didn't really find Key Switches in this library. You can do things with the mod wheel but I try to avoid programming templates for those occasions because that wouldn't work on a per note basis. Elysion from what I was able to find out, doesn't have KS either.
> 
> You can poll for what's missing but please understand: what I'm doing doesn't make me so rich that I can simply buy every library I want to support. Would be great, but that's a long road ...
> 
> And thanks for the kind words


Everything you say makes total sense. I'm sorry if I came off too grabby. What you have done already is a gift enough. 

I'm very grateful to you for making this. I know it will make a big difference in my music going forward.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey guys,

we have a final, free update for the year! We’ve done a lot to make Art Conductor better and even more attractive. First of all, all of you who wrote in and ask for company folders: you were right, and from now on, *every library manufacturer gets their own folder* for a better overview. 

Next, every template comes with a text file now which lists all the key switches. That's pretty cool for those who want to control everything detail with key switches - you can simply print out a sheet now.

And finally, we’ve added the following libraries which bringt the total count to 4000 templates! Yes, 4000 - sounds a bit crazy when you think of it now but it true 

Best Service Altus
Best Service Cantus
Best Service Kwaya
Best Service Mystica
Cinesamples Tina Guo 1
Cinesamples Tina Guo 2
Project Sam Symphobia 4 Pandora
Soundiron Hyperion Strings Elements
Spitfire Percussion Redux
Spitfire Albion 1 (Legacy)
Strezov Rhodope 2 Choir
Strezov Westphalen Electric Violin

Finally I’d like to thank you all for you continuous support. Art Conductor wouldn’t have grown in a steady pace without your help. This year alone, we’ve added over 80 libraries. Thanks guys! And, we have loads of great things in the works for 2020.

All the best, Marc


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 3, 2019)

So ... what are future plans? Meaning "final, free update" seems to say next update is paid? Or just that this is the "last update of the year (p.s., it's free as always)"?

Thanks!


----------



## ag75 (Dec 7, 2019)

Love the new company folders update. SO HELPFUL. Much appreciated.


----------



## ChoPraTs (Apr 23, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> hi guys,
> 
> we've just released a bug fix update. for owners of Art Conductor 5: as always, if you didn't get your update newsletter - contact me and i'll help you out. users of v5.3.0 Spitfire templates really should update, sorry for the hassle!
> 
> ...



Hi!

I've bought the latest version of Art Conductor 6, and very happy with it for now. I think it's a great job!

I'm still learning and adapting my template, but I don't know which patches should I load into a Kontakt instance for work with the Spitfire Symphonic Strings Combined Articulations?

I was loading Core Techniques and Decorative Techniques, Legato Sul G, Performance Legato and Legato Performance Palette from Legacy patches. But seems that when using "Legato" articulation, the Performance Legato and Legato Performance Palette are playing simultaneosly.

I noticed that I need to load the Legacy patch if I want that the "Legato Run" articulation work. Maybe I should not load the Performance Legato patch?


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 23, 2020)

ChoPraTs said:


> I was loading Core Techniques and Decorative Techniques, Legato Sul G, Performance Legato and Legato Performance Palette from Legacy patches. But seems that when using "Legato" articulation, the Performance Legato and Legato Performance Palette are playing simultaneosly.



@ChoPraTs 
let me guess, Spitfire Chamber Strings? They have a bug in their instruments, contact me through the form on our website and I'll send you a PDF how to fix that. if it's another lib, still do it, we'll figure it out.


----------



## ChoPraTs (Apr 23, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> @ChoPraTs
> let me guess, Spitfire Chamber Strings? They have a bug in their instruments, contact me through the form on our website and I'll send you a PDF how to fix that. if it's another lib, still do it, we'll figure it out.



Thanks! I'm going to write you there.

Anyway, I have the same problem with Chamber and Symphonic Strings. I know that I have to change the Keyswitch of Kontakt and move it down one octave in some instruments, to get all of them at C0. But I still having the problem doing this. So I'm not sure if I don't need to load the Performance Legato, although I think it's different from the Legacy and Spitfire recommends the Performance because it's the updated version.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the update - that was very welcome.
Are there plans to complete the only partially covered libraries such as OT Time Macro for example with one of the next updates?


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 23, 2020)

ChoPraTs said:


> Anyway, I have the same problem with Chamber and Symphonic Strings. I know that I have to change the Keyswitch of Kontakt and move it down one octave in some instruments, to get all of them at C0. But I still having the problem doing this. So I'm not sure if I don't need to load the Performance Legato, although I think it's different from the Legacy and Spitfire recommends the Performance because it's the updated version.



I just received and re-reading what you've said here, I know what happens. you cannot mix the legacy legato and the performance legato because they'll both switch on at the same time (on #20). you could extend our template and choose a new slot for one of them (you need to do this in the instrument as well) if you really want the legacy version and the performance version in one instrument. I believe SF wanted to replace the legacy version and therefore they were assigning the same UACC # - ask them, if you're in doubt. - anyway, sorry for the wrong info above.


----------



## ChoPraTs (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh! I see! Thank you.

So, can you confirm which patches we should use to work with the pre-configured combined patch included in Art Conductor of this library, please?

I was looking for this information in the readme files and instructions of Art Conductor, but I think it's not specified. I mean something like:

For SFSS Violins 1 CB load:

- Violins 1 - Core techniques (from Extended techniques folder)
- Violins 1 - Decorative techniques (from Extended techniques folder)
- Violins 1 - Legato Sul G (from Legato techniques folder)
- V1 - Legato Performance palette (from Legacy patches folder)

If this is correct, my mistake was trying to load also the Performance legato, which seems I should not use in this configuration. As you recommend me, I understand that I need to reconfigure some articulations if I want to replace the old Legato Performance palette from Legacy patches with the new Performance legato.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 24, 2020)

@ChoPraTs 

In this particular case, there's not really a right or wrong. Spitfire has chosen to map legato to a certain note/slot and there are multiple instruments which can cater to this very note/slot. our articulations sets and expression maps assign the legato to this one midi information and it is up you to choose which kontakt patch react to it. 

the core/deco/legato sul -from the top of my head, have no overlap. it is just the new and old legato patches.

if you plan to use both legato patches, choose a free UACC value and map this value in the articulation set. you can use both that way.

hth


----------

